# FiiO E7: Unboxed Production, "OH SO SHINY" (56k warning!)



## Hung0702

Preordered an E7 from Miccastore and it came today! Shipped on Monday, so 3 days (free shipping!). Just got back from an appointment, so haven't had time to play with it yet. I'll have a review up after Memorial Day at some point in time.
   
  I'll mostly be using it as a DAC, but might lug it around once in an while. Running FW: FW01JD16EN. 
   
  Here's the great packaging from Micca. Doubly bubble-wrapped (there's another bubble-wrap bag inside). Combined with the super-fast shipping, really couldn't ask for more from a retailer.

   
   

   
   
   

   
   
   
   
   

   
   
   

   
  Here's the album if anyone's having trouble viewing
These are the original cropped pictures w/o resizing (56k, no need to click).


----------



## Berserker

Looks nice. Looking forward to a review. Question, where'd you get that Fiio strap at? Did it come with the amp?


----------



## Hung0702

berserker said:


> Looks nice. Looking forward to a review. Question, where'd you get that Fiio strap at? Did it come with the amp?


 

 Yup. The miniUSB cable isn't half bad either. Has ferrite beads at both ends, however unnecessary they may be. I'm using a 1920 px wide display, so if anyone thinks the pictures should be arranged in 1 column, let me know!


----------



## Berserker

Sweet. Did they change the look of the E7 from the original? I was looking at ClieOS review at MP4Nation, looks different. Or, is this just the newer model? http://www.mp4nation.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=16929


----------



## Hung0702

berserker said:


> Sweet. Did they change the look of the E7 from the original? I was looking at ClieOS review at MP4Nation, looks different. Or, is this just the newer model? http://www.mp4nation.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=16929


 

 I PM'd feiao and he recommended Micca and Head-Direct, so I'm assuming this is what production units will look like from now on.
   
  Forgot about that bag. Feels like it's made of velvet. The button is VERY tight, so no worries about it falling out unexpectedly.


----------



## Berserker

Really nice looking unit. This one looks better than the other one.


----------



## AwakenedBeing

Thanks. Nice pictures and can't wait for your review! I would love to try it out soon.


----------



## Berserker

That bottom photo you added looks awesome.


----------



## Blueiz

Question.... Is the front glass or plastic... scratch resistant???


----------



## Jack C

It is plastic, and it's not scratch resistant - I don't think it's possible to make a glossy plastic surface scratch resistant.  It may be a good idea to get a screen protector for those who like to keep their E7 in pristine condition.  The silicone skin does provide a lot of protection, but most of the front surface is exposed.
   
  Maybe a cut-to-size sheet of protective material like those sold by BestSkinsEver.com would be a good idea.
   
  Jack


----------



## Hung0702

Thanks for the bad news, Jack. 
   
  I sort of care, but then again... scratches on my plastic isn't going to kill the soundstage (I hope!). Maybe if I can get a cover under $1 shipped, I'll consider it. Not as important as on, say, an MP4 player or cell phone. Makes me wonder why FiiO didn't just use a scratch-resistant coating for the plastic though. I understand the profit-chasing aspect. But seeing as how this is their flagship DAC/amp, why not spent a few extra cents per unit and give the consumer an experience that exudes premium quality?
   
  Disregard that, I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sorry, it is already scratch-sresistant panel! but it can be compare with glass panel which is used on iPhone!
   
  We may provide a screen protector from the third batch!
   
   
  James from FiiO!


----------



## kabaheesi

is the silicone jacket part of the bundled accessories?


----------



## Mochan

Hope to get my E7 soon. Our local distributor just got his shipment and is ready to deliver!
   
  Thank you James for shipping a batch to the Philippines.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





hung0702 said:


> Thanks for the bad news, Jack.
> 
> I sort of care, but then again... scratches on my plastic isn't going to kill the soundstage (I hope!). Maybe if I can get a cover under $1 shipped, I'll consider it. Not as important as on, say, an MP4 player or cell phone. Makes me wonder why FiiO didn't just use a scratch-resistant coating for the plastic though. I understand the profit-chasing aspect. But seeing as how this is their flagship DAC/amp, why not spent a few extra cents per unit and give the consumer an experience that exudes premium quality?


 

  
  Hey, didn't think I was giving out bad news.   When I think scratch resistant, I am thinking about a surface that will stand up to the bump and grind of normal day to day use without showing any overt signs of wear, such as watch faces - which tends to be made out of hard mineral glass for this purpose.
   
  Maybe the question should be whether the FiiO's front surface is any easier to scratch than the front screen of any other portable device with a display, to which I would answer no.  I kind of doubt the profit-chasing angle since FiiO not only included a silicone skin but also a velvety pouch... and that cool strap.


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





kabaheesi said:


> is the silicone jacket part of the bundled accessories?


 
   
  Yes it is, and it appears to be black in color. The photos we took of the E7 was from a pre-production sample, which had a clear case. It looks like production packages not only includes a silicone jacket, but also a pouch. Due to the limited supply, we didn't open any of the production E7's to take updated pictures. As faithful practitioiners of gagetry, we believe the initial box-opening experience is strictly between the gadget and its owner.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I got mine in the mail yesterday and it's pretty much been in my ears the whole time. I paired this with a few mediocre pairs of earbuds, and my HD 25-1s. They really give a noticeable boost to the HD 25s even though they're 70ohm. I'll post pictures of my rig soon, FiiO E7 & Fiio LOD with a 160gb iPod Classic. They go great together.
   
  Oh, and the bass boost is MUCH better than the E5s. It sounds more natural, I found that the boost on the E5 actually made it sound worse, not the case here.
   
  EDIT: Been listening to the new Pendulum album, and it makes Drum N Bass sound even better. Granted, the album isn't great, but that's beside the point. c:


----------



## MorbidToaster

Since getting my E7 I've been thinking of a black silicone case for my iPod as well simply so they match. It'd look great >.<


----------



## Hung0702

jamesfiio said:


> Sorry, it is already scratch-sresistant panel! but it can be compare with glass panel which is used on iPhone!
> 
> We may provide a screen protector from the third batch!
> 
> ...


 

 My apologies for jumping the gun. The plastic seems comparable to BlackBerry screens and the Clip's casing. I've had both for a few months and neither have any scratches.


----------



## JamesFiiO

It is ok! not need to apology! All you are our God! just want to let you know the fact!
   
  We will try our best to improve the quality as we can! BTW, we adopt lots of advice from Head-fi, and used in E7! hope all you can enjoy it!


----------



## Berserker

This amp is tempting...


----------



## ericp10

Just ordered mine.. So far I have been very satisfied with Fiio products (own the E1 and E5).


----------



## koonhua90

Same here, following Eric's footstep. This is just what I need, a competitively priced amp/dac combo.


----------



## nsx_23

x3. Bought one out of pure curiosity.


----------



## Jack C

Wow... you guys be sure to share your impressions with us.
   
  Jack


----------



## Mochan

I just received my E7. It is a wonderful product. All the naysayers... are missing out on what is possibly the best buy DAC/Amp of this year. If last year the uDAC was *the* best deal to get, this year I think the E7 might be it, and I'm confident to say this not even halfway into the year. Of course I could be wrong but in general I think this is a prime choice for anyone looking for a portable DAC/Amp under $100.
   
  For sure we'll have people saying that something so cheap has to be junk, but I really don't think this is the case, it sounds wonderful and the construction and aesthetics are top quality as well. I can't believe this is actually an $80 product.
   
  I will say a few things, though:
   
  * Great DAC, but not as good as the Mamba
  * Great Amp, but not as good as the Little Dot Q
  * The bass boost is excellent for bass heads. Level 3 also widens the soundstage considerably
  * Can drive anything from TF10s to Turbines to 300 ohm HD650, 250 Ohm Beyers and the K701 with pleasing results
   
  I will do further listening to this, on hand will compare with the P4i and will soon compare with iBasso Boa and other amps. Will also hook this up to the uDAC later once I receive it. Anyway this gadget is really, really nice.


----------



## kmhaynes

Do these ship from outside USA (from China)?  If so, I assume shipping is longer than 5-7 days to USA?


----------



## BlutoSlice

> * Can drive anything from TF10s to Turbines to 300 ohm HD650, 250 Ohm Beyers and the K701 with pleasing results


 
   





   

 Let me start by saying I am really enjoying my E7 which arrived on my desk this morning and has according to the sys clock 11HRS 52mins run time all of which have been happy listening. I have only tried the DAC and like the results with my 50ohm HD555 but I think its a little underpowered even at full volume as I hit the max quite easily although it still sounded as good as I have heard them . I can't imagine the E7 has enough juice to drive 300ohm cans but I'm sure Mochan can elaborate, on the easily driven HFI-780s at 40/60 vol it nearly blew my ears off. This is my first DAC and can only compare it to my Xonar DX HPO it nearly matches SQ but the Xonar wins due with extra EQ and power to better the still decent e7 bass boost.  I dont feel qualified to dip into the audiophile dictionary for a bigger review I'll leave that to the more experienced tho it totally outclasses my CMOYBB that's for sure... oh and it's so shiny its practically mirror finish. 
   
  Edit: My lower volume on my work PC was due to mixer settings .doh.. the E7 has more power than first thought.


----------



## Hung0702

I'm pretty busy this week as well. Thought I would have time for a proper review, but it looks like it's going to have to wait at least another week.
   
  10 hour impressions? Incredible. I haven't heard the uDAC for any significant amount of time, but with the E7 I get the same initial "Wow" that I got with the NuForce DAC. As an amp (I have to double-amp, unfortunately), it's been stellar and audio is as clean as I could hope. While it's not ABSOLUTELY black, your experience won't be spoiled by hiss during listening (your audio track probably has more hiss during the "silent" segments). The bass boost, by and far, beats any software EQ I've heard. The bass is really the only region that receives an appreciable boost, while the mids and highs sound exactly as they should (still sparkly on the RE0s, with the bass I've always wanted). I LOVE the little touches that show exactly how thoughtful FiiO is (2 audio-out jacks and including pretty much every accessory you would ever need).
   
  Does it beat similarly priced amps or DACs? _I don't have the experience to say._ Has FiiO released a combo product that is literally the BEST value of all time in source gear? _Still not enough experience to say._
   
  But I wouldn't be surprised if someone with a little less green behind the ear could respond to these questions with a solid "HELL YES."
   
  And the best part: INSANE BATTERY LIFE! The indicator reads full and I've listened to it for 11:25 (USB charging OFF). Proposed 80 hours = you can listen every waking minute of a week before you need to plug it in (not considering the fact you'll be using it as a DAC). With my highly sensitive IEMs, the volume never exceeds 15 (else my eardrums explode), so I wouldn't be surprised if 80 hrs is an underestimate. From the quality of this product, I have no qualms about trusting their numbers "under laboratory testing environment." For the battery life alone, it beats any amp I can recall.
   
  As a DAC/amp, I really can't suggest any improvements (outside of the firmware, which I hear can only be upgraded with a special cable and not USB?). There's just one thing that would make this PERFECT: its own audio player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Imagine an affordable HM-801! Put the equivalent of a Sansa Clip in this thing + expandable memory and I'd pay double the MSRP today. Seriously, I'd buy it right now. Even though I love the convenience of Rhapsody-to-go, I'd have no problem _reacquiring_ that music if it didn't support DRM.
   
  I'll try to make a more evaluative review when time permits, but if you're plagued by low-powered, low-quality sources, this IS the fix (cheapest as well). But hey Micca, any idea if the price is going to drop soon? I'm still waiting to see if this plays out:


> Price Guarantee: This is preliminary pricing, if actual price is lower within 60 days, we will refund the difference to you upon request


 
   I'm a pretty cheap guy, so expect a request


----------



## nonsupremous

Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> Do these ship from outside USA (from China)?  If so, I assume shipping is longer than 5-7 days to USA?


 

 Did you order these from Head-Direct?  If so, you can probably guarantee longer than 5 to 7 days.  When I ordered my E5, I should have received them in 3 days.  Instead it took 20 days.  I'm only 4 states away from the NY office.  I was REALLY unhappy with that.  Not because it takes 20 days, but because I was not told.  I just kept checking my tracking number everyday to see if they had shipped.  Finally 18 days after the order, the notice came that they just left NY.  Hopefully you will have a better experience.


----------



## Jack C

We ship our E7 orders from Virginia, usually within 24 hours, and it typically takes 2-3 days after it is shipped to arrive at most US destinations.
   
  Only because people are asking...
   
  Jack


----------



## nonsupremous

I sent my wife the Amazon link today and I'm HOPING that she ordered from your store.  I asked her too, but ya never know.  She's not into this stuff like the rest of us.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed to hear when I talk to her.


----------



## Mochan

Let me start with a disclaimer that I'm not really a big believer that hard-to-drive cans cannot be driven portably. I have two decent home amps -- a vintage Marantz 1090 and a Little Dot MkII -- which drive my HD650 and K701 very well.
   
  While I love how these two sound on the Marantz, I have been quite content with how these two cans sound out of an E5. I have also driven them out of a Mustang. The enjoyability of the resulting sound out of a Mustang was not far behind that out of the MkII. And while the Marantz still sounds considerably better, I was pretty happy with how the humble E5 drove both cans. 
   
  The E7 does a much better job than the E5 did. And while it lacks the finesse of the Mustang, it had a far more fun sound. The E7 with bass boost 3 on the HD650 is particularly impressive and fun to listen to for pretty much any music and maintains the fullness of body that I love about the HD650. And with the K701 it is able to retain the wide and airy soundstage without sounding reedy thin, and the bass boost makes sure that the low end bass is felt. I do not hear any appreciable distortion doing so and am only driving them at 30 clicks out of the 60 the E7 is capable of.
   
  That's more than good enough for me. I don't listen very loudly though so I'm thinking if you push the volume up to 45 to 60 distortion might start to creep in. For sure you can't get the same quality undistorted high volume out of the E7 as you would out of a monstrously juicy amp like the Marantz -- but I rarely listen at those levels.
   
  Regarding it being the "best buy" ever.... I'm also still relatively green but I do have some experience with a lot of gear from attending lots of meets. I can safely say this is the best value DAC/Amp I have ever seen. It takes its place among such great values such as the PL11, Porta Pros and PX100s. 
   
  It is indeed relatively "black" I dunno if it's perfectly pitch black, but it certainly had no hiss whatosever in silent passages and my MP3s and FLACs had more noise than it did. That's black enough for me -- this is both as a DAC out of a Netbook and out of an LOD from a Nano.
   
  And yeah the battery life is amazing. The only amps I have had that have this kind of battery life are the GoVibe Petite -- which I never had to think about charging -- and the Mustang. The Mustang loses out on this one actually because it would last maybe a week and a half of even use before I would need to reach for the charger ... this one I will never reach for a charger because I will use it as a DAC with my netbook at least once in a week, and that usage will be more than enough to juice its battery back up. Just as with the Petite, the E7 is one of those devices that have such wonderful battery life and the convenience of charging while you use it for its intended purpose (DAC) that you will effectively NEVER have to worry about its battery life. 
   
  Quote: 





blutoslice said:


> Let me start by saying I am really enjoying my E7 which arrived on my desk this morning and has according to the sys clock 11HRS 52mins run time all of which have been happy listening. I have only tried the DAC and like the results with my 50ohm HD555 but I think its a little underpowered even at full volume as I hit the max quite easily although it still sounded as good as I have heard them . I can't imagine the E7 has enough juice to drive 300ohm cans but I'm sure Mochan can elaborate, on the easily driven HFI-780s at 40/60 vol it nearly blew my ears off. This is my first DAC and can only compare it to my Xonar DX HPO it nearly matches SQ but the Xonar wins due with extra EQ and power to better the still decent e7 bass boost.  I dont feel qualified to dip into the audiophile dictionary for a bigger review I'll leave that to the more experienced tho it totally outclasses my CMOYBB that's for sure... oh and it's so shiny its practically mirror finish.


----------



## koonhua90

Mochan, what kind of portable players you use? Do you use an Ipod? If so, how much of an improvement from using the line out as compared to the headphone out?


----------



## nsx_23

With any amplifier, using the line-out on the iPod will give a performance improvement.
   
  I plan on using my E7 with my iPod Video and UE18s. Some people may wonder why I'm using a relatively cheap amp with my customs, and my thinking is that I don't like carrying a $400+ amp around the place. Lets see how the E7 performs once I get it. Also getting a fuze LOD as well


----------



## Mochan

I use an iPod Nano 2G.  One thing I will say: I never amp a DAP without an LOD. Hence why I've stuck with iPods, since they are the only DAPs around here that conveniently have LODs.
   
  That's because using headphone out is a disaster. When I was new to this business I was going to buy a NuForce Icon Mobile because I wanted to try an amp, tried it with an iPod's headphone out and was aghast at how horrible the results were. I stopped having an interest in amps for a LONG time because of this mistake.
   
  Later one I attended a proper meet and got to experience a proper LOD chain and was blown away with the excellent results even just out of a humble E5. Using headphone out E5 was distorted and sounded far worse than just listening unamped. With LOD though it was an entirely different story and I could appreciate what the E5 was doing to my music.
   
  I used to have a Clip which I used without amps to listen to IEMs mostly, but I lost it so I'm back to my iPod.


----------



## koonhua90

Ipod headphone out have improved quite a bit in the recent years. But somehow I feel that there's space for improvement. I will see how the E7 and Sflo2 will do justice to the SM3 and FX-700 when they arrives, which should be less than 2 weeks' time.


----------



## Mochan

Awesome nice acquisitions there. 5G Nano has become a very nice device, SQ is a lot crisper and tighter than 2G with less bloat in the low end. But Headphone Out will never compare to Line Out if we're talking about amping.


----------



## Darkchaser

What is the sound signature of the E7, really? Is it more towards the warm side like its brother the E5? 
   
  For a DAC/Amp the E7 is priced very nicely, but I still wanna know whether it'll improve IEMs like the IE8. Normally bassy IEMs like the IE8 will only deteriorate with warm amps.


----------



## Mochan

Yup, it's very similar to the E5, quite warm even without bass boost, but with improved refinement that you'll appreciate particularly in the mids and in the definition of the bass (I always felt the E5 had a hole in the mids)
   
  That's how the amp section generally sounds; when you use the DAC feature these improvements become even more prominent.
   
  Pairing this with the IE8 -- if you don't like adding warmth to the IE8 the E7 is probalby not going to work for you. Best results I got with the IE8 was with stuff that had fluid mids. Like the Mustang. I never liked using the E5 with the IE8, usually paired the E5 with the TF10.


----------



## nsx_23

I found the IE8s to respond reasonably well to a Corda XXS/headsix.
   
  Also got a reasonable result with the iBassos I owned.


----------



## warp08

Has anybody tried to hook this thing to an iPad?


----------



## marcello

Quote: 





warp08 said:


> Has anybody tried to hook this thing to an iPad?


 

 I read somewhere they are going to test it and they'd like to see the E7 to be apple certified hw, what would be awesome.


----------



## nsx_23

From memory, in the FiiO sponsor forum it was confirmed that the E7 would work with the iPad USB out.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Our sales agent had help us tested it! Please refer to http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/479527/news-about-our-e7/45 !
   
  When we get our iPad , we will make a detai test and take some video, so people can see how it work!


----------



## Jack C

Yep, I can confirm that the E7 works well with the iPad.  The volume slider on the iPad has no effect on the E7's volume. There are some DACs out there where their users report that the iPad's volume slider affects the DAC's volume output.  Very curious.
   
  Jack


----------



## Sibling Chris

Now I have one, I would echo very much what thers have said
   
  I have just got my mits on one of these, which currently is in limited supply in the UK - 20 units initially, this is who I bought from... http://www.mp3amplifier.com/product_info.php/products_id/84?osCsid=a2b34fcjn5sdbanp0t5kldh223
   
  Initially I pre-ordered at £55 but the price has gone up a little since then to £65 (GBP)
   
  I recently purchased some AKG K271 headphones - mainly for home studio recording purposes, but I like the natural sound so much, I find I'm using them more and more around the house generally. My ipod touch struggles to drive these and this is my main portable source, usually paired with Atrio M5 IEMs.
   
  I cannot claim to be a headphone amp expert and this was my first purchase of this type of equipment, so please bear that in mind as you read my comments!
   
  I am sure there is much better equipment out there, but I would guess not at this price point
   
  I was specifically looking for something portable and had settled upon the ibasso T3D until the RRP of this unit was announced. The ibasso was going to knock me back about £130 and as the E7 is also a USB DAC and came in at half the price it seemed well worth a punt. The ibasso price-wise, as I am sure you will all appreciate, is pretty much the thin end of the wedge in this area of gear!
   
  The E7 unit is quite small, although not the smallest out there. it’s about twice as fat as my ipod touch, slightly less width and height. It is VERY light, but seems to be quite sturdy construction, only time will tell of course! Metal back and sides and a very glossy front which incorporates an OLED two-colour screen - looks very smart imho. I use it also with the Fiio LOD (L1)
   
  First of all what about using with my Atrio M5 IEMs? At first I didn't notice much difference - these IEMs are really great, isolate well and have a good bass response. Having listened more critically since plugging them in I can say that the stereo width and sound separation has improved, although really the IEMs don't absolutely need amping I think I will continue to use them with the E7 in place. The volume level I;ve set to no more than 15. The E7 bass boost needs to be set on 0 or 1 at most, otherwise the sound does become quite muddy. It seems to me like the bass boost feature does not simply turn up the gain in the lower frequencies, but changes the sound profile, the balance of the mids/high's and to my ears this does not work well with these IEMs as you turn it up. There are 3 bass boost levels; setting to 3 reminds me of being at a bad 80s disco, bass pumping, with some DJ who has speakers twice the size of the dance floor that make you fall off your feet if you get within a few metres of them! Still as I said, bass set to no more than 1, sounds lurrrrrverly 
   
  Now for my AKG K271, which is really why I went for a headphone amp in the first place. Boy does this make then sing! I have been really impressed with the improvement in sound quality. The volume level I set in the 30-35 range. I turned up the bass boost to 2, but 3 is OK too if you like a little more. What hit me immediately was the punchy-ness of the bass, clear tight sounding drums and clean but mellow vocals (a little more towards the bright side). I flicked between a few different tracks on my ipod touch, hearing very similar things sound quality wise - a little Faithless had me sticking the cans on SWMBO and saying "you have to listen to this!". Listening to my own music recorded at home is way more satisfying as the sound now is more what I remember playing back through my PC DAW and m-audio interface
   
  I dare say that the results I have had may have been the same using any other headphone amp, but at £55 I'm glad I didn't spend a lot more. The E7 easily meets my requirements and that's before I've plugged it into my laptop at work using the USB DAC. I will be very surprised if the E7 does not give some of the more expensive (and well known) headphone amps out there a run for their money - it will be interesting to see how well the unit does when it becomes more widely available and what comparative reviews against other units have to say about it.
   
  It seems to me to have much more to offer than previous (very cheap) fiio offerings (like E3 and E5) and I would have thought will elevate fiio's position in the marketplace considerably
   
  If I am being picky it would be nice to have some sort of screen dimming or even the ability to completely swicth off the OLED display whilst listening, as it is quite bright...however this is the only indication the unit is actually switched on.
   
  USB charging can take place with the unit off, but I had to try this to find out, since there is no indication the unit is actually charging when it is off.
   
  The key lock function seems largely redundant, seeing as the initial key press does not register in order to save you accidentally pressing the keys when its in your pocket. I have heard some reviews say the keys are a problem in this respect, but it is my understadning this is by design.
   
  My only other issue is finding some nice portable case that my ipod touch and E7 can go into together and also bearing in mind the extra space needed for the LOD...but that is not a problem unique to the E7!!
   
  the E7 "velvet" pouch is really only sufficient just for the E7...oh, and although not listed in the box contents, there is a silicone skin - just one black one though. as someone else said, this is making me think now I should get a black silicone skin for my ipod touch too.
   
  I now am going to resurrect my old iriver H140 DAP, which has better sq than the ipod anyway, and use its built-in line out with the E7...
   
  For the price I certainly recommend the E7, particularly if you do not already have a headphone amp. Some niggly things that firmware I guess would fix but I am impressed with it so far 
   
  HTH Chris


----------



## Sibling Chris

Also, I forgot to mention screws on the back of the E7 - they do protrude somewhat meaning the silicone skin is really needed to avoid scratching anything else you sit it on. For the future versions, recessed screws with optional small sticky rubber feet would be a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## Mochan

Didn't notice the screws, but good call on that one. Rubber feet are easy to obtain, fortunately, though I prefer using the silicon case.
   
  You're also right in that the E7 easily gives more expensive DAC/Amps a run for their money. Having had the Petite and the Boa prior, I would say the E7 compares to both quite well, and I liked the Petite and the Boa! And both are like twice as expensive, more I think. Granted the sound these different amps make are a little different. E7 is a rather laidback sound whereas Boa is clearer and crisper and the Petite is more forward and aggressive. But the E7's design and extra features really put it ahead of the pack for me (just love the dual headphone out and the bass boost options).


----------



## Szadzik

??? Really? Sony got a nice and cheap LOD anyone can buy.
  
  Quote: 





mochan said:


> I use an iPod Nano 2G.  One thing I will say: I never amp a DAP without an LOD. Hence why I've stuck with iPods, since they are the only DAPs around here that conveniently have LODs.


----------



## Mochan

Not where I live. Over here it's really hard to find LODs for anything other than iPods.


----------



## happyxix

It...so...big...but...so...pretty...
   
  It makes all your Clips just look ugly and silly.


----------



## Szadzik

Worldwide shipping from eBay does not get to you?
  
  Quote: 





mochan said:


> Not where I live. Over here it's really hard to find LODs for anything other than iPods.


----------



## Mochan

[size=medium]It's not that simple. The item will get held at customs and I will likely have to pay an astronomical fee to have them release -- a cost that will likely be more than the LOD itself. That's not even talking about the hassle of going to and dealing with a government office here.
   
  I could go the JAC route or other methods but really it's more hassle than it's worth just so I can go and spend even more money buying a Walkman. So no, I rather stick to iPods. ​[/size]

   Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Worldwide shipping from eBay does not get to you?


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





mochan said:


> [size=medium]It's not that simple. The item will get held at customs and I will likely have to pay an astronomical fee to have them release -- a cost that will likely be more than the LOD itself. That's not even talking about the hassle of going to and dealing with a government office here.
> 
> I could go the JAC route or other methods but really it's more hassle than it's worth just so I can go and spend even more money buying a Walkman. So no, I rather stick to iPods. ​[/size]


 

 Astronomical customs for something worth $30?


----------



## Mochan

Yes.
  
  Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Astronomical customs for something worth $30?


----------



## Jack C

I am not sure where Mochan is located, some countries are better than others, and its a game of chance, but even for the US, which is relatively low risk, things can go really wrong. The duty itself may not be that bad - I think it's around 5% for audio amplifiers coming into the US. But if the shipping carrier performs any kind of "entry" work, you'll get hit with a processing fee - DHL charges $25, for example. Using the post system is not a guarantee either, as I've personally experienced a case where a relatively cheap $200 used notebook computer get hit with a customs and entry fee charge even though it was marked with a very low value and as a "gift". 
   
  Granted, however, majority of these products reach their destination without much issue.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

is the E7 better than the ibasso T3 portable?


----------



## Mochan

Wish I'd heard the T3 to compare, but I haven't.

 BTW I'm located in the Philippines and the customs office here is just notorious, as are all our government agencies. They're a real pain and will often hold stuff just for the sake of it, and often just because they're inept and inefficient, or worse just want to make a quick buck off you.


----------



## Szadzik

Strange. I can see the 2rooi13 guy buying all stuff all the time and he is located in Philippines.
  
  Quote: 





mochan said:


> Wish I'd heard the T3 to compare, but I haven't.
> 
> BTW I'm located in the Philippines and the customs office here is just notorious, as are all our government agencies. They're a real pain and will often hold stuff just for the sake of it, and often just because they're inept and inefficient, or worse just want to make a quick buck off you.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Quote: 





> Strange. I can see the 2rooi13 guy buying all stuff all the time and he is located in Philippines.


 
  Maybe he/she is a government employee.


----------



## Mochan

I buy stuff online, too... but I source it through some different channels. But I still spend a little extra, it's certainly not worth it to buy a $30 LOD (pretty damn expensive for an LOD by the way) and have it shipped over.
   
  Szadzik made it sound like it was incredulous that I couldn't just buy a readily available $30 LOD shipped worldwide by Amazon. The reason is these barriers to purchase when importing. It's not worth it for a small item.
   
  When I do order I usually order big items, and lots of them, to make it worth the while. Think of it as economies of scale. Would I buy an LOD there? Maybe, if I wanted to. But again I don't want to, it's not worth my time to special order a Sony LOD when I don't even have a Walkman, and have no plans on getting one, because I'm perfectly happy with my iPod and the $5 FiiO LOD I got for it and the other cheap DIY iPod LODs I've accumulated over the years.
   
  For the record I put in an order for some Turbine Golds, a uDAC, a Grado cable, and a Phiaton MS300 early last month. My order still hasn't arrived. Due next Wednesday though. I incurred quite a few costs on top of the dollar price, stuff you wouldn't have to worry about if you were ordering from continental America, but for me it's worth it to get these hard to find items that I really want. The real killer is the wait!


----------



## Szadzik

Well, sorry about your problems, did not realize it was this bad.
   
  To some extent we are in the same boat here in Europe since there is a lot of stuff we have to buy from the US and it is much more expensive to have it shipped to Europe.
  
  Quote: 





mochan said:


> I buy stuff online, too... but I source it through some different channels. But I still spend a little extra, it's certainly not worth it to buy a $30 LOD (pretty damn expensive for an LOD by the way) and have it shipped over.
> 
> Szadzik made it sound like it was incredulous that I couldn't just buy a readily available $30 LOD shipped worldwide by Amazon. The reason is these barriers to purchase when importing. It's not worth it for a small item.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

So the E7 is a dac too right? Is the ibasso T3D a dac and amp also?


----------



## Mochan

No need to apologize, I realize you were just being helpful and suggesting methods to broaden our horizons. But yeah I hear lots of horror stories from Europe on how hard it is to get some gear. We share the same pain, for sure! What really hurts here though is that our confidence in our government is so low that we often fear having to ever deal with any government office, including the customs office which is just a royal pain.
   
  Good thing we have some people here who have a business importing stuff for us so we don't have to deal with the headache. Takes some time though and there's an extra premium, but it's certainly better than waiting half a day in line at the customs office only to find you have to pay a steep duty!  There's a guy I regularly resort to when I have the itch to order online and he delivers, but I usually have to wait a month.
   
   
  Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Well, sorry about your problems, did not realize it was this bad.
> 
> To some extent we are in the same boat here in Europe since there is a lot of stuff we have to buy from the US and it is much more expensive to have it shipped to Europe.


----------



## mnagali

Quote: 





mochan said:


> I buy stuff online, too... but I source it through some different channels. But I still spend a little extra, it's certainly not worth it to buy a $30 LOD (pretty damn expensive for an LOD by the way) and have it shipped over.
> 
> Szadzik made it sound like it was incredulous that I couldn't just buy a readily available $30 LOD shipped worldwide by Amazon. The reason is these barriers to purchase when importing. It's not worth it for a small item.
> 
> ...


 

 If you buy anything off Amazon and pay for 2-day shipping, they should arrive at my door the morning before my flight to the Manila if you're interested and live in the general vicinity  
   
  //edit: and I understand the pain with customs in the Philippines.  Shipping electronics (non-commercial package) has always been a hit or miss in regards with incurring excess duty fees.  I've even had packages I've sent mysteriously disappear and never arrive (5-pack Comply foams for my GF, ugh).


----------



## Mochan

Oh and yeah the E7 is a DAC too. The T3, is not.


----------



## Mochan

Sounds good, but when exactly are you going to Manila? I've used up my war funds this month.   But if you have a trip here later in the year I'll take you up on your offer, hehe.
   
  Where are you headed to in Manila? Business or sightseeing?
   
  Quote: 





mnagali said:


> If you buy anything off Amazon and pay for 2-day shipping, they should arrive at my door the morning before my flight to the Manila if you're interested and live in the general vicinity
> 
> //edit: and I understand the pain with customs in the Philippines.  Shipping electronics (non-commercial package) has always been a hit or miss in regards with incurring excess duty fees.  I've even had packages I've sent mysteriously disappear and never arrive (5-pack Comply foams for my GF, ugh).


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Quote: 





> Oh and yeah the E7 is a DAC too. The T3, is not.


 
   
  thanks,


----------



## germanturkey

bought mine.  now the wait begins.  hopefully this will cure my upgradeitis like my ck10s did.


----------



## Mochan

It cured my upgraditis and my seller's remorse. I had come off selling my GoVibe Petite, and was hankering to buy a Cobra. This has cured me of all my portable amping ails!


----------



## r31t0

bass level3+ at M50 = heaven


----------



## kmhaynes

Ordered an E7 June 3, direct from HD, so hoping it will be here before leaving on vacation June 10!


----------



## germanturkey

yeah, i sent an email asking how long delivery would be and if they had any in stock, as i ordered mine yesterday.  but i didn't get a response to the delivery question.  like they're in Manhattan, and i'm in Western NY, so it shouldn't be that long i think (and hope).


----------



## mitkooo

damn, looking at that and the new iPhone those volume rockers look similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But hey, nice, shiny, amp.


----------



## ericp10

Ordered my E7 from www.dealextreme.com. They have been very good about things I've ordered from them in the past, but they can be very slow, but everything I've ordered has gotten to me from them.
   
  On another note, ordered Fiio LOD cables (one for Sony and the other for iPods). Listening to through the Sony one now connected to the E5. I didn't think it would, but there is a big difference in sound using the LOD. Wider soundstage and more detailed. Good investment for $20 each free shipping.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Going to order mine in the next few days (awaiting some expected funds). I can't wait to get my hands on such a sleek and sexy look piece of equipment. <3


----------



## ericp10

Well, just got a notice today that this little bugger has been shipped out by www.dealextreme.com. Can't wait to here what it can do. The Fiio lod cables are wonderful!


----------



## koonhua90

Mine still says processing stock. Seems like it won't be here in quite a while. From my experience with China made stuff, it should take a few weeks, even months before I get it.


----------



## redmike

The e7 looks awesome, but my god is it screaming fingerprint magnet


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





koonhua90 said:


> Mine still says processing stock. Seems like it won't be here in quite a while. From my experience with China made stuff, it should take a few weeks, even months before I get it.


 

 Maybe now @ koonhua. Seems like you ordered not too long after me, so you may get it sooner than you think. They actually sent me a tracking number. My experience with them is that once a tracking number is sent, it comes to the U.S. fairly quickly.


----------



## germanturkey

my tracking number doesn't actually work.  i don't know whether to haha, or to cry..


----------



## Jack C

Wow,
   
  So excited that all of you are getting E7's, can barely wait to see what you guys think of it. I've been playing with mine and even after 2 months of use, I keep finding new ways to explore its capabilities.
   
  The note about the iPhone 4G is right on: when I first saw the iPhone 4G "lost" photos, I thought "wow, that's a familiar design...". I'll have to ask James of FiiO if he knew someone who knew someone who knew what the new iPhone was going to look like.   
   
  Jack


----------



## Szadzik

Maybe you should ask Steve Jobs why he copied the E7's design? huh?
  
  Quote: 





jack c said:


> The note about the iPhone 4G is right on: when I first saw the iPhone 4G "lost" photos, I thought "wow, that's a familiar design...". I'll have to ask James of FiiO if he knew someone who knew someone who knew what the new iPhone was going to look like.
> 
> Jack


----------



## germanturkey

mine came today.  i'll let you guys know later what its all about.
   
  so, out of curiosity, how do you unlock the thing after you key lock it...  haha
   
  nvm.  figured it out.


----------



## BlutoSlice

This was mentionned in another thread but I was wondering has anyone experieced lack of amplification when used soley as an amp and not as a DAC+ amp.


----------



## Jack C

Hey,
   
  James from FiiO explained in that thread the maximum gain available from the E7 as a pure amplifier is about 4dB. I searched and found the datasheet for the TI amp chip that's used and the datasheet contains this same info. The maximum gain at volume of 60 is indeed 4dB, which translates to roughly 2.5x in P-av terms, and 1.58x in V-rms terms
   
  I get the sense that people's expectations have drifted slightly from what an amp is supposed to do - which is to provide a "power gain" to the signal provided by a line-level or pre-amp output. A line-level or pre-amp output may already contain a reasonably high voltage level but is intended to drive high impedance inputs on other electronics such as 10k Ohms or more.  These outputs do not have enough power to drive lower impedance devices such as 16-300Ohm headphones. What a amp like the E7 does is take this line level signal and provide enough power capacity to drive 16-300Ohm loads.
   
  Things get a little more complicated when the E7 is connected to the headphone output of a DAP, because a headphone output is already providing power rather than just a voltage signal. In cases like this, if a DAP's headphone output is weak before, the 4dB gain provided by the E7 will only result in a modest bump in output volume. 
   
  Jack


----------



## nonsupremous

Other than providing power for a headphone, wouldn't you really want your amp to clean up the signal and give you more depth and detail?  If losing your hearing is the main goal, just pick up a pair of shure se530's and crank them full blast.  That'll give you all you ever needed without buying an amp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If you're comparing the E7 to the E5, how much more gain will you get out of the E7? 
   
  It does get difficult to push loads of power through a full size high impedance can without going to a much larger and more powerful amp.  thus no longer affording yourself the luxury of portability.


----------



## Randius

I noticed the E7 picks up interference when paired with my iPhone 3GS.
   
  Pretty much prefer the older front plate design than this new one which shouts fingerprint magnet...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I just ordered the E7. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Szadzik

I am still deciding between E7 and a T3 or T4. I want to buy something but cannot decide what and when. Need time. Knowing myself I will go for the Fiio in a few weeks 
  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I just ordered the E7. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I just believe it's going to be a good product for the price. I'm not a huge amp person, so something like this will suit me fine, I have no doubt.


----------



## koonhua90

Just checked dealextreme.com, seems that the ETA for the next stock is 30th June. This is going to end up to be another Sflo2 story for me.


----------



## rarebear

I just got my E7 today and not to impressed...
   
  It has one bad headphone jack that any movement cause it to short in and out..
  Plus the sound is not as clear as my E5.. It seems to add a very high decay to high end and the bass boost just muddys everything for my K-702s even on 1 ..
   
  I'm not sure if there is a loose wire or what but both headphone jack are loose and not secured in place at all and would rather listen to no amp then the E7 ..
  I was hoping it was as better that my E5, not worse SQ


----------



## Mochan

Very interesting findings to be sure, I thought the E7 had much improved clarity and detail over the E5. The bad headphone jack though is a shame, mine doesn't have that problem and I know how annoying bad headphone jacks are. I had a GoVibe Petite which had the same problem and it was such a hassle that I sold it to someone disclosing the issue, even though I loved the sound of the Petite. (I got the E7 to replace the Petite by the way).


----------



## tazdavid98

I have iPhone 3G -> Fiio LOD L3 -> Fiio E7 -> Senn HD448 and I really enjoy my HD448 now.
   
  E7 sounds very very good to me, and one crazy thing also is the battery life... can really last for so long!


----------



## rarebear

I must retract the loose headphone jack statement......
  They are solid...............
   
  I was looking at the top flange of the K-702 mini plug  not the HP jack..
  The plugs rock and roll around in the jack hole, not the jack moving .. My Bad..
   
  But the one jack is shot with a super bad connection, impossible to use..
   
  I guess it is just bad luck with sound issue 
  I did notice that many of the reviews I read where pre-production models,they had a small window design and had me thinking I bought a counterfit for a few mins hehehe
  I also just read this model is less than a month or two old?


----------



## Mochan

I can relate to the mini plug of the K701... it's just not good. It looks great... but is no good. I made a DIY which has a cable, similar to the Grado 3.5 to 6.3mm adapter. But I also ordered a Grado adapater anyway for completion's sake.
   
  And yeah you gotta love the battery life. I never have to think about charging it. Since I use it as a DAC a lot, that is enough to juice it enough to full.  It's so liberating compared to using a P4 or Mini^3 amp where I actually have to worry about battery management.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I went and canceled my order of the Sansa Clip+ and bought a Sansa Fuze 8gb instead. Also got a decent looking LOD for it off Ebay. Now I know I won't second guess my purcahse of the Fiio E7, WHEN it arrives. XD


----------



## Mochan

Good job.   Fuze is a better DAP overall IMO, just doesn't have the portability and clippability of the Clip.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It's alright. As long as it fits my pocket, I'm good. I'll be hooking it up with the E7, so i expect it to be of somewhat similar dimensions.


----------



## Mochan

Yeah, the Clip is for people who need a specialized feature -- the Clip, to clip onto their clothes. I used mine for going to the gym and for running. Otherwise if you can live with iPod pocketability the Fuze is the better choice IMO. The Clip was way too simple and had a lousy OLED display. I honestly don't miss it even though I lost it. I mean money down the drain, but I didn't really enjoy using it. Clip has to be the most overrated DAP ever. Don't get me wrong, it's a great player but the Clip consistently gets rated as the best DAP to buy and supposedly outperforms stuff like Zune HD et al, I mean it has some really great aspects to it and FLAC support is great along with MicroSD support, but one real downer to it is the junk battery life. Major turn off actually.


----------



## Ymerej

Bought mine yesterday off a local distributor here, and so far, I'm liking it!


----------



## nonsupremous

I had the same exact problem with the headphone jack.  It was actually more of an issue with the stock cable that came with it.  I replaced it with another cable and never had that issue again.
   
  I tell you what though.  That first couple of times I heard that short it scared the S(*& out me!  I thought I had blown something up! 
   
  My LOD is sitting in the mailbox at home waiting for me.  I hope the headphone connection part of it isn't the same as the stock 3.5mm jack.  Looking forward to hooking it up to my Walkman to see what kind of sound I can get out of it.
   
  Quote: 





rarebear said:


> I just got my E7 today and not to impressed...
> 
> It has one bad headphone jack that any movement cause it to short in and out..
> Plus the sound is not as clear as my E5.. It seems to add a very high decay to high end and the bass boost just muddys everything for my K-702s even on 1 ..
> ...


----------



## nonsupremous

I had the same exact problem with the headphone jack.  It was actually more of an issue with the stock cable that came with it.  I replaced it with another cable and never had that issue again.
   
  I tell you what though.  That first couple of times I heard that short it scared the S(*& out me!  I thought I had blown something up! 
   
  My LOD is sitting in the mailbox at home waiting for me.  I hope the headphone connection part of it isn't the same as the stock 3.5mm jack.  Looking forward to hooking it up to my Walkman to see what kind of sound I can get out of it.
   
  Quote: 





rarebear said:


> I just got my E7 today and not to impressed...
> 
> It has one bad headphone jack that any movement cause it to short in and out..
> Plus the sound is not as clear as my E5.. It seems to add a very high decay to high end and the bass boost just muddys everything for my K-702s even on 1 ..
> ...


----------



## ericp10

Well, I should have the E7 either tomorrow or Saturday. I will then be able to report on how it makes the SM3, DDM and FX700 sound.


----------



## slntdth93

just received the e7 from mp4nation. mine still has the volume issue where the first press isnt registered. not many other issues in my opinion but the 3.5mm headphone jacks are quite tight and require some force to plug them in


----------



## ericp10

Just received mine today from dealextreme.com out of China for a little over $80 shipped. Haven' listened to it yet, but question. How some of you refer to listening  to it as DAC only or DAC and amp. Where do you choose those settings? Am I missing something? It looks gorgeous to me.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Just received mine today from dealextreme.com out of China for a little over $80 shipped. Haven' listened to it yet, but question. How some of you refer to listening  to it as DAC only or DAC and amp. Where do you choose those settings? Am I missing something? It looks gorgeous to me.


 
  You can't listen to it as DAC only, at least not till FiiO's E7 LOD hits the market. For now it is either DAC + AMP (USB-in) or AMP (line-in), switching automatically once you connect it to PC.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





clieos said:


> You can't listen to it as DAC only, at least not till FiiO's E7 LOD hits the market. For now it is either DAC + AMP (USB-in) or AMP (line-in), switching automatically once you connect it to PC.


 

 Thank you ClieOS for the clarification. So the new Fiio LOD cables I bought for my iPods and Sony DAP basically serve as a line-in for amp only? I think I get it now. Thanks again.


----------



## LingLing1337

FiiO products have always seemed to go well with the Head-Direct IEMs, and this one seems like no exception. Makes me tempted to put a portable rig together again.


----------



## koonhua90

Quote: 





ericp10 said:


> Just received mine today from dealextreme.com out of China for a little over $80 shipped. Haven' listened to it yet, but question. How some of you refer to listening  to it as DAC only or DAC and amp. Where do you choose those settings? Am I missing something? It looks gorgeous to me.


 
   
  Quote: 





clieos said:


> You can't listen to it as DAC only, at least not till FiiO's E7 LOD hits the market. For now it is either DAC + AMP (USB-in) or AMP (line-in), switching automatically once you connect it to PC.


 

 Yes Eric, check out the Fiio cable thread, then you should see the reasons behind doing so. According to them, putting a line out directly on the amp might be unsafe for some, as their products are aimed at general consumer market. They certainly don't want people to plug their earphones into the lineout port to have the drivers blown. I believe it will be soon before they start the cable which offers a real line out from the dac. There is a proprietary port at the bottom of the E7, isn't it?
   
  Edit: I think I read about it somewhere in this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/484735/new-lod-cable-launch-market-now


----------



## tazdavid98

Quote: 





slntdth93 said:


> just received the e7 from mp4nation. mine still has the volume issue where the first press isnt registered. not many other issues in my opinion but the 3.5mm headphone jacks are quite tight and require some force to plug them in


 


 The first press not registered is not an issue, this is done by design to avoid unwanted press. IMO, this is a good idea but then the autolock feature is actually not needed anymore (or maybe only to save battery by turning off the screen).


----------



## racer_x124

Quick question. Would there be any improvement in my listening if I added an E7 with the phones I use (namely M50, RE0, MTPG. and soon to have Triple.fi 10, hippo vb, and hopefully IE8 or SE530) nothing too hi-fi but for 70$ maybe a little improvement.


----------



## AlanE49

I got mine from Head-Direct about a week or so ago.  I live in Philly, PA so it only took about two days to get to me from New York.  I'm not sure if this has been commented about much in this thread, but one of this little amp's outstanding features is the sleep shut-off setting.  I like to listen in bed before going to sleep with earbuds and with other amps I used to worry about draining the batteries if I fell asleep with the amp on.  Not so with the E7.  You can set it for up to 90 minutes in 10 minute intervals.  Add in the solid SQ, multi-setting bass boost, included silicone case, DAC, and low price and this little amp is a winner.  I have a Meier 2Move which, as one would expect, has much better SQ, but because it's new and because of the convenient features that I've enumerated I've been using the E7 almost exclusively since I got it with an iPod and a variety of headphones.  Intrigued?  Don't hesitate to pull the trigger on this one.  If you don't set your expectations too high on the SQ front, you'll be glad you did.
  Alan


----------



## kmhaynes

Received my E7 about a week ago (took 9 days to process + ship to Mississippi -- mehh), and I returned it this morning for refund.  I have the E5, and the E5 sounds 95% as good as the E7.  I don't/won't use the DAC function, and the bass boost is not very big, even at 3 levels.  Unfortunately, at level 3 the treble is cut slightly as well as the bass bosted to give a greater sense of bass boost -- not what I want -- the E5 does the same thing as well.  The volume is seems geared to the DAC, not the amp.  I have to put the volume on 55-60 to get an increase in volume over the current volume of my Zune.
   
  So, I'll just stick with the E5 and continue to down-size, probably getting a new Sony 16gb e345 player to replace my aging Zune30.


----------



## nonsupremous

Yes, you are correct about the volume level.  It's basically useless on the amp.  It is totally needed with the DAC.  I gave mine about 20 hours of use and then sent it back for a refund.  I just couldn't find enough of an upgrade in sound over my E5.  Definitely not in the same league as my TotalBithead. 
   
  The E7 seemed to darken the sound sig which is not typically the sound for me.  I really think the bass boost in the E5 delivers a better quality bass than on the E7 also.  I'm glad I got it and tried it out, but it definitely was not the amp I was hoping for. 
   
  As for the shipping....It took 10 days to get mine from NY to Oklahoma.  21 days for my E5.  I think their shipping is either overwhelmed or very unorganized.  I ordered the L5 from Mica Store and got it in 3 days. 
  
  Quote: 





kmhaynes said:


> Received my E7 about a week ago (took 9 days to process + ship to Mississippi -- mehh), and I returned it this morning for refund.  I have the E5, and the E5 sounds 95% as good as the E7.  I don't/won't use the DAC function, and the bass boost is not very big, even at 3 levels.  Unfortunately, at level 3 the treble is cut slightly as well as the bass bosted to give a greater sense of bass boost -- not what I want -- the E5 does the same thing as well.  The volume is seems geared to the DAC, not the amp.  I have to put the volume on 55-60 to get an increase in volume over the current volume of my Zune.
> 
> So, I'll just stick with the E5 and continue to down-size, probably getting a new Sony 16gb e345 player to replace my aging Zune30.


----------



## Jack C

Hey guys,
   
  With regards to the E7, this amp is also great for amping the signal from a line-out. I use it just about everyday with the line out from a Teclast T51. Whereas the headphone output of the T51 is basically useless with high impedance headphones, the line out through E7 delivers excellent volume even with my 600Ohm Beyers. Granted the E5 can also be fed a line level signal, and it is an amazing value for what you get for about $20, but the E7 does offer quite a few more advanced features and capabilities.
   
  We understand how the anticipation begins 5 seconds after clicking on the Submit Order button, so we try to get all orders out within 1 business day to keep the wait as short as possible. 
   
  Jack


----------



## nonsupremous

Yep, I was quite happy with the Mica Store shipping.  I think my dislike for the E7 is that it's kind of a darker, warmer amp.  I too think the E5 is a really good value at 20 dollars.
   
  Also, the quality of the L5 (LOD for the walkman) is a great value.  If I could change anything about that L5, I would make it about an inch or 2 longer.  But it's got a solid good build to it.


----------



## ericp10

Well the amp is quite good to me, but the E7 really shines as a DAC and amp when hooked up to my Mac. The clarity is wonderful. I usually leave it 0 or 1 (mainly 1). I think the E7 and the LOD cords for the Sony and iPOD are great value for the dollars spent.


----------



## koonhua90

Hey Eric do you have any other amps to compare with? I have since given up on waiting for the E7 from dealextreme, and gotten some other amp instead. Some people mentioned that E7 is slightly warm/dark sounding, and I'd certainly not want to pair that with the Sm3.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





koonhua90 said:


> Hey Eric do you have any other amps to compare with? I have since given up on waiting for the E7 from dealextreme, and gotten some other amp instead. Some people mentioned that E7 is slightly warm/dark sounding, and I'd certainly not want to pair that with the Sm3.


 

 I only have the E7 and uDAC @ koonhua90. Oh, and of course the E5 and E1. So I don't think I've heard SM3 with the E7. I did like the SM3 with the E5 from what I remember. I can't remember the SM3 sound with the uDAC, but I should have my SM3 back late next week. Now, I can say that I don't hear a lot of change with the E7 as just an amp with the FX700, but when I listened to the FX700 as a DAC and amp connected to my Mac, I was blown away. Beautiful sound and added natural clarity. Sorry buddy, but I can't remember the the SM3 with any other amps, but I'll let you know in a week or so. About to try the FX700 again as amped from E7 to the Sony s545...


----------



## koonhua90

^ Thanks for replying. Meanwhile, I should be getting the Ibasso T3D amp either tomorrow or Friday. Due to its higher price, I'd expect it to be at least decent. The E7 was just taking too much time, and dealextreme also told me that they are not sure when it will go back in stock.


----------



## ericp10

Quote: 





koonhua90 said:


> ^ Thanks for replying. Meanwhile, I should be getting the Ibasso T3D amp either tomorrow or Friday. Due to its higher price, I'd expect it to be at least decent. The E7 was just taking too much time, and dealextreme also told me that they are not sure when it will go back in stock.


 
  I feel you koonhua. That happens at dealextreme sometimes, especially at that price. They were selling it cheaper than any other place I know of. And it also seems like Fiio has been limited in the amount of E7s produced, but I could be wrong on that. Let me know how that T3D works out. Last night I busted out the DDM with just the amp of the E7. Nice! I'm about to try it now with the amp and DAC.


----------



## Selenium

Something that I've been curious about, does two of those ferrite beads actually make a difference? I'd like to just keep the USB cord that came with my E7 at work instead of taking it back and forth(lol), but if it actually makes a difference I'll try and find one with two beads online instead of just using one of the several single-beaded ones I have at home.
  
  Quote: 





hung0702 said:


> Yup. The miniUSB cable isn't half bad either. Has ferrite beads at both ends, however unnecessary they may be. I'm using a 1920 px wide display, so if anyone thinks the pictures should be arranged in 1 column, let me know!


----------

